# Chandler



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'll admit I thought he was done. I thought Cuban's trade for him was just an attempt to acquire another name.

However watching him play this year he's been more active than each of the past two seasons. He's running and jumping like the Tyson Chandler that caught all those oops from Chris Paul.

Don't know if it was injury, disinterest or lack of motivation that contributed to his suckiness. Hopefully he'll keep it together.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

A little of all 3. Don't forget he's in a contract year. Pretty much a perfect storm for production.

Kidd to this day is a godsend for limited, athletic bigs. He's delivering on the boards and defensively but Kidd allows him to not be a straight up liability on offense.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I did forget it was a contract year. The Mavs in the Cuban era have always had talented but un-motivated bigs. Bradley, LaFrentz, Erica Dampier and now Haywood. Looks like they might have their first hungry capable big man. I've been watching Mavs game in large part because of him. Still hate all his KG-like theatrics though.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Kind of funny for all Cuban and Nelson's praise for keeping a contender year after year we've needed a real Center for like 10 years.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

He was pathetic tonight but Mavs didn't need him.

I got to see him up close and personal and witnessed a horrid game by him. Five personal fouls and three missed dunks (horrid).


----------

